# Halloween Disco Music



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

This year we're having a sort of disco/80's theme for our party, so of course, I will be playing some disco music. Wanted to know if you all had any ideas of Halloween themed disco music? I know there's the obvious ones, like Disco Inferno, I Love The Nightlife and Staying Alive, but wondering if there are any other, less familiar ones, out there that I'm missing.

Any ideas?...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Hmmm. So this is what I've come up with the help of the husband:

Dancing Queen - ABBA
Night Fever - BeeGees
You Should Be Dancing - BeeGees (used in Despicable Me)
Bad Luck - Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes
I'm Your Boogie Man - KC and the Sunshine Band
Get Down Tonight - KC and the Sunshine Band
Evil Woman - Electric Light Orchestra (ELO)
Strange Magic - Electric Light Orchestra (ELO)
I'm Alive - Electric Light Orchestra (ELO)
Bad Girl - Donna Summer
Hot Stuff - Donna Summer
Last Dance - Donna Summer
Could It Be Magic - Donna Summer
Le Freak - Chic
I Will Survive - Diana Ross
Funky Town - Lipps Inc.
Boogie Wonderland - Earth, Wind & Fire
Superstition - Stevie Wonder
Another One Bites The Dust - Queen
Boogie Oogie Oogie - A Taste of Honey



Not quite disco, but 80s and in theme sort of (danceable too):

Thriller - Michael Jackson
I Want Candy - BowWowWow
Heart of Glass - Blondie
Super Freak - Rick James
Let It Whip - Dazz Band
Nasty Girl - Vanity 6
Bad - Michael Jackson
Hot Hot Hot - Buster Poindexter


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's one of the best Halloween Disco albums: Hot Blood - Dracula Disco (1977)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woqSbFQLRjg&list=PLoCGB3jGCiI3-zqqLoV1M8q8fXeLlITaz

Lossless FLAC version available here: http://batzbatz.ru/en/dance-disco/241726-hot-blood-disco-dracula-1977-lossless.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hot Blood was my first thought! Soul Dracula is all kinds of silly disco goodness. Also ... Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds is late 70's and awesome. Plenty of strings. "Thunder Child" and "The Eve of the War" are kinda disco-ish. 

Purely disco, there isn't much out there. Lots of decent 80s music ... but not much of it is disco.


----------



## coderising (Oct 11, 2016)

Boogie dracula = white zombie vs earth wind and fire is always a good one.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's another Swingin' Halloween Disco Album!!!









All The Hits Of Monster Disco Sounds 1976

Get it here: http://melodiesmagic.blogspot.com/2015/10/various-all-hits-of-monster-disco.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are a few ideas that may work for you. 

From the "Saturday Night Fever" soundtrack..."Night On Disco Mountain" by David Shire







A couple of '80s songs with a disco vibe to them by Total Coleo 

"I Eat Cannibals"  




"Dracula's Tango" 




Another possibility is Cliff Richard's "Devil Woman". Not exactly disco, but it _was_ released in 1976 and got airplay alongside disco:


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Oh! Awesome suggestions guys! I have to check out those disco albums for sure. That's exactly what I was looking for, something different than the standards we would all think of. Disco with a Halloween vibe. Love it!

Thanks so much!!


----------

